# Going back to the gym after many years off



## jacko1974 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi

Just thought id join the forum as these places are sometimes useful for info/help & tips every now & then. Right so after some info already  . Hitting 37 next month, put on abit of weight over the years & now going back to the gym to start training again. Just going back to train complete body 3 days on with a 2 day break at weekends, for first 6 months then start on individual body part training. Thing is im currently weighing in at 13.7 stone & at only 5ft 7 I want to drop some fat pretty quickly, now im looking at going on 2 week cycles of Clen, but is it worth me mixing it with T3s or because of my current weight will Clen alone do the job? I just want to get down to 12.5/12 before I start on cycles etc again.

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

jacko1974 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just thought id join the forum as these places are sometimes useful for info/help & tips every now & then. Right so after some info already  . Hitting 37 next month, put on abit of weight over the years & now going back to the gym to start training again. Just going back to train complete body 3 days on with a 2 day break at weekends, for first 6 months then start on individual body part training. Thing is im currently weighing in at 13.7 stone & at only 5ft 7 I want to drop some fat pretty quickly, now im looking at going on 2 week cycles of Clen, but is it worth me mixing it with T3s or because of my current weight will Clen alone do the job? I just want to get down to 12.5/12 before I start on cycles etc again.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated


Welcome back mate , i presume all your training regime and diet are in tip top form before starting on the gear mate ??? if not then get them sorted first and foremost, then after a couple of months you can see were your at and what you have to work with..

A good dieat alone should save you money to drop the small amount of weight you need to, and that added to the fact that you have been out of the game for a while you might drop it really quickly when you just start eating right and training again..

Up to you of course but thats the advice i would give you

Good luck for 2011


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

jacko- why focus on 'weight'? do the scales tell you how good you *look*? if it's weight you want to lose, quickly, then just got sit in a sauna? of course, im being facetious, but this is a common misconception amongst many people wishing to look differently. measure your progress with the mirror and tape measure, because what if you were to lose the stone you want to, but it was mostly muscle??? would you look better then?

as for clen/T3, nothing is going to work unless nutrition and training structure is sound. there is no quick fix.

post up diet/training for appraisal.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Clen and t3 only help about 5 percent IMO they r not wonder drugs. Nothing is for fat loss ( except dnp I hear, but let's not go into that one) diet diet diet, that's what it's all about. Good luck towards your goal


----------



## jacko1974 (Dec 31, 2010)

cheers for all the info guys. I understand there is no quick fix but was just looking at Clen as a little helper. As far as diet goes that is already changing, as because ive been away so long just changing a little thing like my diet should help. As far as the juice goes I wont be touching anything until im back on track as I know otherwise i wouldnt be doing myself any favours. Will stick up starting figures etc in another thread with progression then if anyone has any other ideas that may be able to help me out you could give me a shout.

Happy New Year


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

I would defo consider dropping fat of first and mix in bit of weights for streigth and when you hapy with your weight start on building mass. Sorry dont know anything about chemistry thought bruv.


----------

